# A new addition!! ...now what to name him??



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

I will soon be adding a sweet little male to my family! I'm very excited, he's a doll. He'll be coming home in November... however, I am stuck between these five names!! My whole herd has names meaning "hedgehog" in other languages, so I'd like to keep it in that same leg. Help me decide!! I believe he's an algerian grey/chocolate? snowflake pinto.

1. Herisson (French)
2. Vozyk (Belarusian)
3. Siili (Finnish)
4. Riccio (Italian)
5. Harinezumi (Japanese)

HELP!


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

congrats i'd wait to get to know him a little, see what his personality is and let him tell you his name. kinda seems like the right fit always comes along once you see that personality a little bit.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

congrats.  

personally, i'd choose something on the shorter side, easy to pronounce, but, again, that's just me.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Haha I always end up shortening them with nick names... IE, Riccio would probably end up being Ricky, Harinezumi would be Zumi, etc.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

DasIgelPoggie said:


> Haha I always end up shortening them with nick names... IE, Riccio would probably end up being Ricky, Harinezumi would be Zumi, etc.


exactly, so factor a nickname into it.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I really like Vozyk


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I really like the finnish and the italian. But the japanese nickname is cute too. Ahh no help haha
Well either way. Congrats!!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

As others have said, I believe pets come home with an invisible name tag that is revealed after a few days together :lol:

That said, I also agree you ought to decide which nickname you like! Ricki and Zumi are really cute!

As for the full names, I think Herisson sounds/looks really classy, like when your back is turned he is always wearing a silk vest and carrying a fancy walking stick :lol:

I also really like how Riccio and Siili look written out. Siili kind of looks like "silly" which would be cute for a goofy hedgehog! And Riccio looks like "Rico" which is also a cute nickname and means "rich" in Spanish.  Is Riccio pronounced like "Ree-chi-o"? 

And I don't know if this is a "common knowledge" thing, but I learned it when I was 12 and trying to name my puppy... I realized that, in my experience, most people like saying names that are no more or less than 2 syllables. That's why long names are usually shortened and single-syllables are usually doubled. (My brother named his puppy Bo, and people often refer to her as Bobo :lol: ) Anyway! If that helps then there ya go :lol:


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Gahhh I'm stuck between Vozyk, Zumi, and Riccio lol.  I love the mental image of a hedgie in a tux bahahaha, I just imagine him with a tiny monocle haha. Riccio is indeed pronounced Ree-chi-oh.  But at least there's a name for each personality type, right? Zumi sounds kind of funny, Riccio sounds very suave, and Vozyk sounds very serious and dignified lol.  I'm very excited to meet him!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I like Vozyk  Sounds very nice


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I like Vozyk  Sounds very nice


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

I like the first one


----------

